# KDE 4.4 - Neues Release, neue Probleme

## BlackEye

So, hab mir gestern mal das KDE 4.4 Release installiert und staune über die Fehler die hier aufkommen  :Smile: 

Kontact:

- Alle meine Aufgaben/Kalendereinträge sind weg. Keine ahnung wohin, aber weg sind sie

- Mein LDAP-Server wurde nicht übernommen (okay, kein Weltuntergang)

- Kontact startet bei jedem 2. mal erst wirklich

Kopete:

- Alle eingehenden Nachrichten haben ein vorangehendes ENTER. Sind also immer Zweizeilig

- Braucht sehr lange zum Starten

krdc:

- Das Icon in der Kontrollleiste wird nicht angezeigt. Das Programm selbst ist aber in der Kontrollleiste, nur das Icon wird nicht dargestellt (statt dessen wird ist etwas leerer Raum angezeigt)

- "Befehl ausführen" geht überhaupt nicht mehr. Kann vielleicht daran liegen dass Strigi noch indiziert - aber sollte eigentlich nicht so sein

Das sind mal die Dinge die mir in den ersten 10 Minuten aufgefallen waren... Kein schönes Bild für ein Final-Release

----------

## franzf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Kontact:
> 
> - Alle meine Aufgaben/Kalendereinträge sind weg. Keine ahnung wohin, aber weg sind sie
> 
> - Mein LDAP-Server wurde nicht übernommen (okay, kein Weltuntergang)
> ...

 

Das liegt wohl an akonadi, das jetzt dafür verantworlich ist. Beschwer dich bei den KDE-devs, die keinen automatisierten Aktualisierungs-Prozess für den Bruch eingebaut haben.

Aber vllt. gibt es ja irgendwo ein Script, welches die Daten überführt und manuell ausgeführt werden muss.

 *Quote:*   

> - "Befehl ausführen" geht überhaupt nicht mehr. Kann vielleicht daran liegen dass Strigi noch indiziert - aber sollte eigentlich nicht so sein

 

$ killall krunner

$ krunner &

Und jetzt das "Nepomuk Desktopsuche" KRunner-plugin in den KRunnersettings deaktivieren. Funktioniert hier tadellos  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   - "Befehl ausführen" geht überhaupt nicht mehr. Kann vielleicht daran liegen dass Strigi noch indiziert - aber sollte eigentlich nicht so sein 
> 
> $ killall krunner
> ...

 

Das hat tatsächlich geholfen. Immerhin. Danke!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Fernsehwiedergabe mit Kaffeine Stockt. Geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an, geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an...

----------

## boris64

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Fernsehwiedergabe mit Kaffeine Stockt. Geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an, geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an...

 

Dies funktioniert hier tadellos. Benutzt du auch die SVN-Version aus dem kde-overlay?

Wenn nein, probier Die mal aus, da sind in letzter Zeit jede Menge interessante Dinge 

eingeflossen (z.B.endlich wieder Deinterlacing, Yay!).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *boris64 wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Fernsehwiedergabe mit Kaffeine Stockt. Geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an, geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an... 
> 
> Dies funktioniert hier tadellos. Benutzt du auch die SVN-Version aus dem kde-overlay?
> 
> Wenn nein, probier Die mal aus, da sind in letzter Zeit jede Menge interessante Dinge 
> ...

 

Das schlimme daran ist, unter Gnome läuft es. Gleiche kdelib usw. Also zum einen, es geht mir erst mal darum, dass es unter 4.3 immer ging und seit 4.4 nicht mehr. Das ist das eine. Und was für ein Overlay und was soll ich da machen? ich hab ein layman -a kde gemacht, aber da wurde kein Paket geändert.

----------

## l3u

Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme … das einzige, was ich von KDE 4.4.0 gesehen habe, war ein schwarzer Bildschirm und ein Mauszeiger. Soll angeblich ein Soprano-Problem sein, und wenn man alles mit -semantic-desktop baut, dann soll's angeblich gehen. Aber dann funktioniert natürlich die ganze PIM-Sache nicht, was wiederum relativ witzlos ist …

----------

## Randy Andy

Bei mir scheint die Migration von 4.3.5 auf 4.4 ja relativ reibungslos verlaufen zu sein, nach dem ersten Start poppte sogar eine strigi Meldung hoch - Sinngemäß: Das die Index Datenbank konvertiert würde weil das backend von sesame2 auf virtuoso gewechselt habe. Da war ich erstmal begeistert, da ich mich wegen diverser posts schon auf ein bisschen Handarbeit eingestellt hatte!

Nun hab ich aber doch noch reproduzierbare Fehler, z.B.:

Wenn ich dolphin als root nutze, und versuche eine paar größere Verzeichnisse mit etlichen Dateien zu löschen, dann wird er damit nicht mehr fertig - Endlosschleife, mit animiertem Balken!

Während dessen liegt die Prozzessorlast auf meinem QuadCore mit 8GB RAM bei 40-50%. Das endet erst nach dem Abmelden vom Desktop. 

Das meiste davon schluckt kwin, da reicht es fast schon dophin als root zu starten. Wenn man dann noch ein bischen an seiner Fensteraufteilung herumzerrt, dann gibt's auch schon mal'n Absturz mit kdeinit Fehlerausgabe der Absturzbehandlung, mit der Option einen Fehlerberich einzusenden - ihr wisst schon...

Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt...

Andy.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *boris64 wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Fernsehwiedergabe mit Kaffeine Stockt. Geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an, geht 10 Sekunden, hält 10 Sekunden an... 
> 
> Dies funktioniert hier tadellos. Benutzt du auch die SVN-Version aus dem kde-overlay?
> 
> Wenn nein, probier Die mal aus, da sind in letzter Zeit jede Menge interessante Dinge 
> ...

 

Und nun geht es. ich habe den lafilefixer im Verdacht, dass der es gerichtet hat, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.

----------

